# July 4th and 8th report



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Dave (GMRCatman) and myself got out a couple times this week and caught a few fish. We went out Monday morning and took Dave's daughter out for her first blue cat trip. We only fished for 3 hours but managed to get on some fish.

We caught 3 channels (12 pounder being the biggest) and 6 blues (45 pounder being the biggest, but also had 3 in the 20's)

It was nice being out and Lauren had a blast.




























Then we decided to go out last night and the bite was definitly slow. We only caught 6 blues and lost a good one in a tree. The first 3 blues were triplets it seemed. All of them weighed 10 pounds but caught in 3 different spots. 
After that Dave caught a 35 pounder and a 30 pounder 

















and then I finished up the night with a little 15 pounder. 











All fish came on fresh shad and skipjack.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Outstanding!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

WOW.........very impressive cats!! I noticed a slip float on one of your rods, are you drifting baits in shallower water at night? I catch most of my catfish with a slip float but nothing in the size range of the ones in your photos.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

dacrawdaddy said:


> WOW.........very impressive cats!! I noticed a slip float on one of your rods, are you drifting baits in shallower water at night? I catch most of my catfish with a slip float but nothing in the size range of the ones in your photos.


Nope for some reason at night we have been coming across schools of shad in the middle of the river with big hybrids busting them. It was our attempt to use the float to drift big live shad for the hybrids- still working on perfecting it though. We have been catching most of our fish in the 30-50 ft range of water which is a little far for a slip float.


----------

